# More reloading goodies!



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My friend stopped by tonight so I could pay him for the Remington 700. He went to his storage unit to dig up some stuff and gave me a Lee Pro 1000 reloader. Plus 200 rounds of rather rusty 7.62x39. The ammo is Norinco. I'm going to pull the bullits and use them for my brass cases. It will give me something to do while on vacation later this month. BTW,we really need a reloading section!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

How are you going to pull them? Kinetic puller or a collet die?

I've used both, and REALLY prefer a collet die.

If you are having problems pulling them, setup your seating die and just bump them a 1000th" deeper (just nudge them a little tiny bit) and that will break them loose and you can pull them easier.

AJ


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I love friends like that.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

oddcaliber - made the reloading sub forum suggestion to the mods.
I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks MrsInor!


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I too would like that!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

AJ,going to use the kinetic one. Academy Sports is selling reloading equipment.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> AJ,going to use the kinetic one. Academy Sports is selling reloading equipment.


Best thing I've found to whack it against is the a short piece of 2x4". take about a 12" piece and hold it in one hand and hit it on the END with the other hand.

if you hit the puller against something hard, you will break it (don't hit cement, steel etc.). Don't ask me how I know!

Good luck and if you have trouble, seat them just a tad and then remove them.

AJ


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bullet pullers have always worked well for me. One or two good whacks on a 4x4 block breaks the round down quite nicely.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Bullet pullers have always worked well for me. One or two good whacks on a 4x4 block breaks the round down quite nicely.


They can work great, but on old 'rusty' bullets, they can be a challenge.

AJ


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Not so much the bullet,the steel case is what is rusty. If all else fails I could use a Dremmel tool! LOL.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Not so much the bullet,the steel case is what is rusty. If all else fails I could use a Dremmel tool! LOL.


Right, but the inside of the case will also be corroded, which expands and makes the fit MUCH tighter. The outside corrosion will have no affect on pulling the bullet.

AJ


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If the case stays together long enough to pull the bullits.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll bet they fire in an sks or ak if its possible to get the worst of the corrosion off the rounds. Perhaps good enough for the range.


----------

